# Favorite Pictures?



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, I havent seen this post lately, so lets see everyone favorite pictures from THIS year whether it be fish or whatever. preferably fish though..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's mine. My 7 yr old daughter that fought this 50 lb Ugly by herself like a grown woman. I still talk about that and will never forget that day, her either.


----------



## WTF (Jul 26, 2005)

Flyer backlit by the underwater lights offshore of the hilltops, turned out to be one of my favorite pictures. It almost looks fake.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Kudos ***... Good shot!


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

White Marlin - Possession Limit Early August


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

My wife and a 52 # ling and some small dodo`s


Troy


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Our best picture of the season happens to be our best catch of the season....a +-200 # Tarpon caught 11 miles out from the Surfside jetties.


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 21, 2004)

My best picture of the year happens to be a mental one. My ex-wife signing the divorce decree last month.


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Camper- Hope you got to keep the boat like I did!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Ken!


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 21, 2004)

Guns Up- Oh yes, got to keep the boat.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

some of my favorites from this year.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

My son at 6 months old...


----------



## lexpro (Jun 19, 2004)

my favorites for this year... USVI and PR...


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

my favorite shot of the year


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

This is one great memory!

It was Lucrecia's first fishing trip offshore....her first of many big fish.

The second photo is her last big fish so far this year...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

This one I think could have made a magazine cover!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

some of my favs up till now. More to come soon! 

Tim


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

400# Blue Marlin in Kona, Hawaii


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*Favorites so far (Not over yet)*

Year of 1st's
1st Wahoo
1st Warsaw
1st Ling (of the season)
1st 20+lb snapper
Happy Fisherman!


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

My first wahoo


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

Team Sponge's picture will put a pucker in the ol' sphincter.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yikes!


Team Sponge said:


> One of my favorites.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

my first yft in january. havent been back out there since then cant wait to head out there a couple times this fall. no more placing my bets on DD's just to be cancelled. its all dsh til i get my own rig
and a pic of my partyboat rigs


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

KG2 I have a party boat setup just like that.


----------



## dieseldude (Feb 8, 2006)

Black marlin fishing in Panama on the Fishing Off in march.





































Daryl


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

tailwalking Ling out of Freeport


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

pics of our March 6th trip out to Stetson, on a cooold 42 degree run, & recently on a 33 mile out succesful hot trip in July.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

some nice folkes took my picture and emailed them to me --i had forgotten my camera in the truck--my boy riding the dragon when it was to windy to fish--my wife with her first red ever--my daughter on the sabine catchin white bass with me and grescobia--cold---i have a ton of favorite but i dont want to bore yall--and all these pics yall have posted are great


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Caught a big one (over 30 years ago)*


----------



## cshimaitis (Feb 9, 2006)

*Blue and White on Mo Azul*

Small blue and a white on the Mo Azul


----------



## SeaIsleAl (Aug 12, 2005)

*undersized snapper thieves*

I took this one off the front of the boat leaving a spot out of SLP.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Neat pic....all are nice pics...


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## CoastalUnlimited (Aug 13, 2007)

I've gota say Coastal has the best looking crew, give me a holla if you need a mate sometime!haha


----------



## garret813 (Mar 23, 2007)

My wife and I just got married in March. Here are some pics of her first sailfish while on our honeymoon in Costa Rica. Great country and great fishing.


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

*February 07 out of Port A*

Hit a purple and black kona lure.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

the tuna killer


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## JWJBigfish (Jul 29, 2004)

*Boomvang trip*

Trip to Boomvang


----------



## Capt. Bruno (May 28, 2004)

*Photo*

Start them young


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Team Sponge said:


> One of my favorites.
> Attached Images


looks like a grady white advertisment.... "better get the grady". how far'd you have to run to get away from that squal?


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

Lmao!!!


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

*Underwater Sailfish Pictures*

Two pictures I took this past weekend of a sailfish we released at the Fairways.


----------

